# canning butternut squash



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

In the past, I have pureed and canned it, and very much liked the result for making pies. But I understand that is frowned upon now.

If you can your butternut, how do you go about it?

thanks, mary


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pumpkin or Winter Squash*

Preparation: Wash pumpkin or squash, cut in half and remove seeds. Remove peel or rind and cut flesh into 1-inch (2.5 cm) cubes. Do not mash or puree.

Hot-pack: In a stainless steel saucepan, combine pumpkin or squash with boiling water to cover. Bring to a boil over medium- high heat and boil for 2 minutes, until heated through but not soft. Drain, discarding cooking liquid. Pack hot pumpkin or squash into hot jars as directed in Step 3 (see page 385), ladling in fresh boiling water to cover pumpkin or squash. Continue with Steps 4 and 5 (see page 385), processing pint (500 mL) jars for 55 minutes and quart (1 L) jars for 90 minutes.


_These instructions work for all varieties of winter squash, including acorn, banana, buttercup, butternut, Golden Delicious and Hubbard, as well as pumpkin. Choose pumpkin or squash with hard rinds and mature pulp. Small sugar or pie pumpkins yield the best results. You'll need about 2-1/4 lbs (1 kg) of pumpkin or winter squash for each quart (1 L) jar._

From "Complete Book of HOME PRESERVING"


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When you can it in chunks, all you need to do is open the jar, dump out the liquid and mash the squash and you have puree ready to go.

Squash is on of the few things I'd rather freeze. Hate pealing and cutting up in small chunks. That is so much more work than steaming and scoping it out of the shell.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

how many cups of smashed/pureed squash do you get from a quart of canned pumpkin or butternut squash?


----------

